# Wow



## goooner (May 15, 2016)

Not sure if this is the right forum but this is pretty amazing. 10K clicks per photo is pretty extreme though.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 15, 2016)

That is amazing and beside the 10K clicks the whole process takes time there is lot involved.I never seen anything like this before.


----------



## KC1 (May 15, 2016)

That is an amazing plotter they are using. Great color.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 15, 2016)

Hate to see the ink bill in that joint. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## kalgra (May 18, 2016)

Wow that is just awesome!


----------



## TJ_Photographer (May 24, 2016)

Wow. That is just amazing.

Sent From Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk


----------

